# Research on enterpreneurship - short questionaire



## marioPL

Hi everybody!

In accordance with my master thesis, I will be grateful if those of you, who work on their own was so kind to fill in the short and anonymous questionaire:

ankietka.pl/ankieta/154668/financing-ethnic-enterpreneurship.html

I will be grateful for any comments on financing your business.


----------

